# Linseed effects



## Faulty (Aug 31, 2013)

So i've read several times about how having a spoonful of linseed a day can help ease IBS symptoms.

I just wanted to know if anyone else has tried this for their symptoms and what their experiences were?

How do you take it? And how does it help?


----------



## Sherbet (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi there, i am a huge fan of Linseeds, although i discovered the hard way or should that be the soft way that theh are good in small doses and having four servings in a day is not a good idea. Think nuclear laxative.

Linseeds are brilliant for regulating your bowels and making it easy to go. There are two types, the golden and the brown, both have the same effect but the brown are higher in omega 3. Great if you dont like fish.

You can add them to anything, soups, yoghurt, cereal. I use one tablespoon a day added to either porridge, cereal, yoghurt or soup. They are tasteless but the texture makes food more interesting. You have to remember the most important rule with linseed is to drink plenty else they can cause a blockage.

Drink a glass of water immediately after eating anything with them in and drink plenty through the day.

One more thing, they make your poo look interesting, when you look down and marvel at all those cute seeds looking like sugar sprinkles, dotted through your poo.


----------



## Faulty (Aug 31, 2013)

Haha that should be interesting! So do they help regulate constipation or better for diarrhoea?


----------



## Sherbet (Jun 18, 2013)

Hi Faulty, they are brilliant for both as they have a bulking effect on your poo so if you have constipation they will soften it up and if you have diarrea they will firm it up. This is why you need to drink plenty. I call them magic seeds.

Linseed a Natural Remedy for IBS, Constipation ...
Flax Farm Linseed products can be found useful to people who have the many forms of IBS. IBS-D - Diarrhoea (diarrhea) ... to the linseed developing good bacteria ...
www.flaxfarm.co.uk/digestion - Cached

The above site gives you the lowdown on the delights of linseed. You dont have to buy them online, the supermarkets sell them cheaply enough. The other thing to comsider is the Fodmap diet if you havent already tried it.


----------



## Faulty (Aug 31, 2013)

Thanks a lot, I'll give it go and hopefully it'll help


----------

